# Stereo Overhaul.



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

So, as the topic states, I'm looking into overhauling the entire system. I'd like to upgrade every single component and I would prefer all of the speakers to be direct fit replacements - but my main question is:

Can I use the existing wiring for the amplifier, both to power it and run the audio to the speakers?

My brother gave me a sub and amplifier, minus all the wiring it needs, and I'd like to utilize this as well.

https://www.amazon.com/SDX-Subwoofer-System-Amplifier-Wiring/dp/B00U35YZFS

Will that one amplifier be enough for the entire system, or will I need another one?

Also any suggestions for the components to purchase would be great as well.

Also, if anyone knows of a detailed write up of what I am requesting a link would be greatly appreciated!


----------

